# my crs babies



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

after a month or so with 6 females with eggs out of 20 crs i'm a lucky father to more then 50 pieces
here are a few pics:

pregnant mother, a father and a lot of babies on their zuccini dinner










the zuccini is almost gone. look how beautiful are the babies comparing to their parents


















"rasta" on a bolbitis leaf - is it a giant leaf or a baby shrimp?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations! What cute little shrimpies


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

very nice.


----------

